# GeForce Experience für AMD?



## didibued (3. Mai 2020)

Hallo!

Ich habe seit kurzem einen Ryzen 5 3600X und eine MSI RX 5700 XT Gaming X.

Hatte vorher eine GTX 970 und da war es sehr praktisch, wenn GeForce Experience automatisch die besten Einstellungen für meine Hardware erstellt.

Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob es für AMD Prozessoren auch so eine Anwendung gibt, die automatisch die bestmöglichen Einstellungen findet?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Elistaer (3. Mai 2020)

Du hast bei AMD den Wattman, mit dem kannst du aber keine Grafik Einstellungen ändern für Spiele nur GPU spezifische Einstellungen sind hier möglich und Kleinigkeiten für den Monitor. Was die Grafik im Spiel angeht musst du für dich selbst die besten Einstellungen finden.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Mai 2020)

sowas hier?

https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/radeon-software-advisor


----------

